# TEG - Triangle Energy (Global)



## Joe Blow (25 June 2010)

Triangle Energy (Global) Limited (TEG), formerly Maverick Energy Ltd (MRK) is an exploration company focused on providing the natural resources required for the energy sector. The Company currently has two main assets including the Pase Gas Field and Reid's Dome.

http://www.triangleenergy.com.au


----------



## MEGALADON (28 October 2010)

TEG - Triangle Energy 

Up 45% Yesterday 
Up 12% Today

Giddy Up Horsy Go Go Go


----------



## MEGALADON (29 October 2010)

TODAY

CORPORATE HIGHLIGHTS 

PSC Renewal Application During the September quarter BPMIGAS recommended that the Pase PSC be renewed for twenty years. Discussions with MIGAS and the Government of Aceh commenced during the quarter and were met positively.


If the Permit is Granted, then NPV the 20 Gas Flow and add a zero to the share price forecast.


----------



## oilleak (4 February 2019)

Underpriced going by part ownership of GAS ....

With a lot of other irons in the fire......

Expecting takeover of GAS or a partnership deal providing a cash injection to TEG in near future......

Should be at least double where they are atm...


----------



## greggles (6 February 2019)

oilleak said:


> Underpriced going by part ownership of GAS ....
> 
> With a lot of other irons in the fire......
> 
> ...




Looks like you could be right. TEG broke out today and has gone into a trading halt pending the Company's response to an ASX price and volume query.

With no announcement driving today's price action, I think it is fair to say that TEG is a leaky ship.


----------



## oilleak (6 February 2019)

Just peoples waking up to TEG's potential and solid assets.....

Looking for mid 30's on GAS alone......

Just my thoughts......


----------



## oilleak (20 April 2019)

Lotsa news due/possible for TEG over the next few months.....

Cliff Head pump back online.....
Xanadu news......
GAS sale,,,resolution of disputed 20% of Reids Dome...
Horner commencement.....

POO still climbing.....and $AUD not likely to strengthen anytime soon.....


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 April 2019)

Triangle Energy looks a bit, well, triangular. 






Do not hold, just noticed it.


----------



## divs4ever (8 February 2022)

BOARD UPDATE

Triangle Energy (Global) Limited (Triangle / the Company) (ASX:TEG) advises of the following changes to the Board of Directors, effective immediately.
The Company’s long-serving Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer, Robert Towner, has resigned as Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of Triangle and its subsidiaries.
Mr Towner was appointed Managing Director & CEO in July 2014 and has been involved with Triangle for over 9 years, having previously held the role of Head of Corporate Development and Strategy from January 2013.
The Board acknowledges and thanks Mr Towner for his significant and valuable contribution to Triangle 
Chairman Timothy Monckton said: “The Board and management of Triangle have greatly valued the depth of experience and support Rob provided during his considerable tenure, and we thank him for his service and ongoing friendship.
Rob has seen the Company through substantial change, having managed its transition from operating Indonesian based assets to establishing a portfolio of Australian oil and gas projects, including the producing Cliff Head Oil Field and associated infrastructure in the Perth Basin, Western Australia. On behalf of the Triangle team, I would like to extend my sincere thanks to Rob and wish him well for the future.”
The Company has identified and is in discussions with a number of potential interim CEOs and will issue an announcement shortly. Separately, Wai-Lid Wong has resigned as Non-Executive Director.
 Dr Wong has served as a Non-Executive Director of Triangle since April 2018 and is the Chief Executive Officer for Tamarind Resources Pte Ltd.
 Dr Wong’s appointment to the Triangle Board was due to Tamarind’s shareholding and his resignation follows Tamarind’s cessation as a substantial shareholder. Mr Monckton said: Triangle Energy (Global) Limited ABN 52 110 411 428 Suite 2, 100 Havelock St, West Perth WA 6005 | PO Box 51 West Perth WA 6872 Australia T +61 8 9219 7111 triangleenergy.com.au “Wai-Lid has been a highly effective and valuable Director of Triangle. 
His experience and insight has been of great value to the Board and management team. We thank him for his guidance and wish him the best with his other business interests.”

The Board of Directors is now comprised of:
Timothy Monckton: Non-Executive Chairman
Malcolm King: Non-Executive Director
Deanna Carpenter: Non-Executive Director

Approved for release by: The Board of Directors

 DYOR

 i hold TEG


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2022)

divs4ever said:


> ... i hold TEG



Was a nice play for AWE way back when.


_Triangle retains 78.75% majority ownership of the Cliff Head Joint Venture; a producing oil field with critical infrastructure to the Western Australian economy.  Triangle believes that the Cliff Head Oil Field infrastructure assets have significant value for future renewable energies, and has been investigating the possibility for some time independently of Pilot   _
_Triangle is focused on securing storage and export/offtake alternatives for the Cliff Head Joint Venture and its production profile is leveraged to the current and foreseeable strong oil prices _
_Triangle is highly leveraged to the recent upward revaluation in Crude Oil prices and is benefiting from the soft Australian Dollar.  This is buoying the  existing production profile and is providing perfect timing for the Cliff Head Mark II drilling program anticipated to commence in 1H 2023 _
_Triangle sees this as an opportunity to fully exploit and leverage existing assets, personnel and knowledge.  With this, Triangle will optimise its opportunities in the future energies space _

The Cliff Head JV holds, amongst other things, the operating and producing crude oil asset WA31-L and key offshore and onshore infrastructure including the Cliff Head Offshore Platform, the Arrowsmith Stabilisation Plant Crude Oil Production Separator, wells infrastructure, pipelines and cables, easements and federal and state pipeline licences.  
The Cliff Head facilities are the only offshore and operating onshore infrastructure in the Perth Basin available for the production of crude oil.  It is *anticipated that this infrastructure will be critical* for any future green energies focused development in Western Australia, whether it be wind, solar or hydrogen.

(carbon sequestration?)


----------



## divs4ever (8 June 2022)

CLIFF HEAD OIL FIELD JOINT VENTURE
MAY 2022 OIL SALES A$ 21 million
HIGHLIGHTS:
• 139,992 barrels of oil sold at US$ 105.2* / barrel
• 8,287 barrels of oil sold at US$ 75.7* / barrel
• Total Oil sales of US$15,361,516
• AU$ Value of Total Oil Sales AU$ 21,335,439 (using 0.72 US$/A$ exchange rate)
The Cliff Head Joint Venture (CHJV) is pleased to announce that the final lifting of oil from the Kwinana
Oil Terminal to BP Singapore was undertaken on 8 May. This comprised 139,992 barrels sold at
US$105.2 and the “tank bottoms” of 8,287 barrels sold at October’s price of US$75.70.
The CHJV will receive a total income of US$15,361,516, which equates to A$21,335,439. This will result
in the following effective allocation to the JV partners as follows:
Triangle Energy:- A$16,801,658
Pilot Energy:- A$4,533,780
Presently the Cliff Head Oil Field is continuing production that is being stored in the newly refurbished
tanks at the Arrowsmith facilities. This is being stored in the newly refurbished tanks onsite at the
Arrowsmith Stabilisation Plant. When these tanks are full the oil will be trucked to the Port of Geraldton
for loading into a tanker chartered by the CHJV.
Triangle Managing Director, Mr Conrad Todd said “I am pleased to report to shareholders that The Cliff
Head Joint Venture has completed a significant value oil sale, taking full advantage of the current high
oil prices. This will allow the CHJV to progress our exploration and production activities at Cliff Head,
including the upcoming workover of the CH 10 well. In addition this cashflow will facilitate the 3D seismic
and exploration of our L7 permit.”
• Note: Sales price rounded to nearest dollar


i hold TEG

 i assume most of this will go to paying down debt 

 let's see if they can keep producing in a reliable manner  after so many problems in the past


----------



## divs4ever (30 August 2022)

TEG  is my pick for the September   comp. 

 they push out a little bit of oil   , and the share price isn't so large  ( i only need it to be a 20-bagger to break even )

 but we should have some northern hemisphere  storms soon , and then there is all the games with oil production in the northern hemisphere 

 ( if i am wrong am willing to throw a couple of bucks at it  around 0.9 or 0.8 cents  , not a fortune just a couple of bucks )


----------



## divs4ever (30 September 2022)

COMPLETION OF SALE OF 50% INTEREST IN L7 AND 86.94% INTEREST IN EP 437, ONSHORE PERTH BASIN

Further to its announcement on 21 September 2022, Key Petroleum Limited, (Key or Company) is pleased to advise that it has completed the sale of its wholly owned subsidiaries, Key Petroleum (Australia) Pty Ltd and Key Midwest Pty Ltd to Triangle Energy (Global) Limited (ASX: TEG) (Triangle). Further details of the Share Sale Agreement are contained in the announcement of 21 September 2022.

Key has received A$600,000 in cash and will receive A$500,000 of Triangle Energy shares, to be issued on or before 30 June, 2023. Key remains an active Australian explorer, with a renewed strategic focus on maturing the east coast gas supply potential from its Cooper-Eromanga Basin assets in Queensland.


i hold TEG

 goodness me just when i looked like finishing even for the month 

 but  will it move up or down ( or not at all )


----------



## raimop (31 December 2022)

I have tipped TEG in the January 2023 competition. The SP has crept up a little since the farm out to TPD in Dec 22
I expect more positive announcements in Jan as TEG steps on the gas and continues to sell oil


----------

